# What to do with an odd burl



## Patsquatch (Apr 2, 2018)

Hello. A friend gave me a burl to turn and I am more than happy to do so. Only problem is im not really sure on what to do with it's odd shape. It would make a nice small bowl but there is one area on the bottom that is a deep divot … Any help/guidance/ideas would be great!!


----------



## RichBolduc (Jan 30, 2018)

stabilize it and cast it before turning then make a bowl.

Rich


----------



## Patsquatch (Apr 2, 2018)

Do you suggest casting the entire thing, or just enough to fill in the low spots? I've never used resin, do you have a brand or product to suggest? It's a great idea that'll keep the great looking character


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

When turning a burl there are no guarantees. While took some outstanding photos really not seeing everything you are seeing. Would mount between centers to get basic bowl outside shape. If used my spur drive center in the headstock or worm screw mounted in my chuck would turn either a tenon or recess so can mount in chuck to turn inside of the bowl.

The time and cost of stabilizing not something would want to take on. Prefer to leave voids, cracks, or holes natural. Yes, you need to watch your tool control so don't do lot of damage. My way of saying take it easy when tuning inside.

https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=turning+burls&go=Search&qs=ds&form=QBILPG

Can always use epoxy to fill voids, cracks or holes before turning or as you turn also. Question then is whether to leave epoxy clear or dye it.

https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Epoxy+Burl+Turning&FORM=RESTAB


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

If the wood hasnt started to rot, turn as is, no need to stabilize, unless you dont want to end up with thru holes. Folks seem to really like the bowls/platters with through holes that I turn. A simple bowl form is best IMO, the wood is the star not the form with a nice burl.


----------



## drsurfrat (Aug 17, 2020)

These two questions seem to belong here instead of starting a new thread.

I have a chunk of either aspen or maple with what i think is a burl, or just an overgrown stump branch. I've have had it so long that I don't remember which tree it came from.

1. What is the best direction to mount it on a lathe to get the best display of figure?










2. Is there a form that usually is best for burls? hollow vessel, to flat bowl?

I have turned many bowls, but am stuck as to ow to get the best out of this.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Actually need more pictures before posting advice or opinion. Looks like have three almost flat sides and what might have been a branch at one time.


----------



## drsurfrat (Aug 17, 2020)

Thanks Bill,
You are right, three sides from the trunk and probably a branch stump. my question is which side do you mount on the faceplate and make the foot of the bowl to get the best exposure of the interesting parts of the 'burl'


----------



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

Patsquatch I would do as Bill (Wildwood) suggested. From your pictures it looks like it's already nearly a bowl shape. If the wood is stable on the flat side, drill a hole for a wood worm screw and mount it to your chuck. You might consider very little shaping on the outside, if it's as much as a bowl shape as it looks. Just do skim cuts to smooth the outside and bring out what is likely beautiful grain. Put a tenon on the bottom. Sand it, finish it and mount the tenon in the chuck for hollowing. Pay no attention to the existing voids. Sand and finish the inside, remove the tenon and you will have a beautiful art piece!

Phil


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

From the pic, I would make the top (upper rt) the bowl bottom. Clear off down to solid wood a spot for the live center in this area. Mount between centers and take light exploring cuts. Between centers allows moving either point to change the orientation as you work it down. Rough turn the outside, put a tenon on the upper rt area, flip around and explore the inside. Shear scrape the outside for finish, and then finish hollowing the bowl. I always cut, then sand, then finish the inside and outside together. It is probably still wet inside so decide if its a 1 or 2 turn bowl.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I had a red oak branch collar that I made a bowl from. The first thing I did was remove all the bark, then all the branch from the interior and clean it up. I then flattened the bottom and mounted a template to cut a round counterbore in the bottom. Milled up a maple disc with a 3 degree bevel around the perimeter to easy installationa and pressed it in with a bit of glue.


----------

